# Indian disclosure of menstrual cycles



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6545115.stm



Most women I would hazard a guess don't actually keep track of their cycles. At least most of the fertile/not trying for a family women.

I'd be out of job because I don't think it's any of their business.

/links


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm dont think the UK would dare bring something like this in!!! If they did i sure owuld be out of a job too, because some things are just personal!


----------

